
Show HN: A weekly email of the best entrepreneurial opportunities - j0ncc
http://opportunityoverload.com/
======
leeuwnhawk
I liked the idea and the sample issue that was provided. Have even registered
my email address for the same. However, I really hated the background gif on
your landing page. Never been a fan of moving pictures in the background of a
website.

------
tenismyanswer
So basically an optin list building exercise.

